# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الخميس 10 أكتوبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى 

الهلال  يتعثر مجددا امام الاكسبريس وصدامات نارية في انتظارة بالمجموعات 
المريخ يستضيف السوكرتا من أجل صدارة الممتاز.
نجاح كبير لورشة النظام الأساسي ..وجلسات علاج مكثفة للصيني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة الزعيم
 . 
 الهلال يبدا مشوار الهروب من الذيلية بتعادل ثمين امام الاهلاوية
 القرعة تخدم الازرق في الأفريقية،،،
 الصحافة المصرية: ممثل السودان حصالة المجموعة. 
 المريخ يعود للبطولة المحلية بمواجهة كلاسيكية امام العرباوية.
 الصحف المصرية اعتبرت الأزرق حصالة المجموعة
 مساء اليوم على ملعبه : المريخ يستضيف حي العرب في الممتاز.
 الهلال في أضعف مجموعات أبطال افريقيا
 بحضور نوعي : إقامة ورشة مناقشة تعديلات النظام الاساسي
 كلمة مؤثرة لإبراهومة. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الخرطوم يستضيف حي العرب بورتسودان بالممتاز
.
.
يتطّلع المريخ الخرطوم عندما يستقبل بملعبه بـ”الرد كاسل” في السابعة من مساء غدٍ”الخميس” نظيره حي العرب بورتسودان لتحقيق الفوز الثالث له بمنافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وسيتعيّن على المريخ تحقيق الانتصار وحصد نقاطٍ جديدة ومسح الصورة المهزوزة التي بدا عليها الفريق في مشاركاته الخارجية.

ويدخل”الأحمر” اللقاء وسط ظروفٍ متباينة لفقدان بطاقة التأهل إلى دور الـ”16â€³ من بطولة محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال بعد خسارته أمام الوداد البيضاوي إيابًا بهدفين دون رد، بعدما كان التعادل حاضرًا ذهابًا.

ومن المتوقّع أنّ لا تشهد تشكيلة الجزائري آيت تغييرات إذ ينتظر أنّ يدفع بكلٍ من منجد النيل، التاج يعقوب، أحمد آدم، أمير كمال، عماد الصيني، محمد الرشيد،ماماني، التش، رمضان عجب، خالد النعسان، سيف تيري، وهي ذات التشكيلة التي لعبت مواجهة الوداد البيضاوي.

أمّا الطرف الآخر، فحي العرب بورتسودان يتطّلع إلى مواصلة رحلة النتائج الإيجابية بتحقيق فوزٍ جديد يدعم به مشواره نحو التقدّم إلى المراكز الأمامية.

وفاز حي العرب بورتسودان في جولتين فقط من مجموع الجولات التي أداها الفريق في النسخة الحالية من منافسة الممتاز، لكّنه بالمقابل خسر جولتين، ليحتّل المركز الحادي عشر برصيد ستٍ نقاط.

ونجح الفريق الملّقب بـ”السوكرتا” في تحقيق الفوز على أهلي الخرطوم بهدفين دون مقابل، ومريخ الفاشر بهدفٍ دون مقابل، وفي المقابل خسر أمام حي الوادي نيالا بهدفين دون رد، والخرطوم الوطني بثلاثة أهداف دون رد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجاح كبير لورشه تنقيح النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ
.
.
انعقدت بدار الشرطه ببري مساء الأربعاء ورشه تنقيح مشروع النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ وذلك برعاية رابطة نادي المريخ بدوله قطر بالتنسيق مع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بحضورمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ واقطابه وممثلو رابطة قطر وفعاليات النادي .في البداية تحدث الأستاذ مجذوب مجذوب رئيس رابطة نادي المريخ بدوله قطر مؤكدا أن الغرض من الورشه هو الوصول الي صيغة نظام أساسي يقود الي جمعية عمومية تجيز النظام الاساسي وتمهد لفتح باب العضوية دون قيود ومن ثم قيام جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة كما شكر رئيس الرابطة مجلس الإدارة علي قبول المبادرة.
عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الأستاذ محمد موسي الكندو تحدث شاكرا رابطة قطر علي المبادرة موضحا أن مجلس الإدارة عكف علي تكوين لجان قانونية لتعديل ألنظام الاساسي حتي يشمل كل مكونات المجتنع المريخي شاكرا رابطة قطر علي المبادرة والاخوة في رابطة الإمارات مؤكدا أن الهدف هو التصافي والتسامح من أجل المريخ مؤكدا أن الهدف من إجازة المسودة هو العبور بالمربخ الي افاق أرحب.
الدكتور مدثر خيري المديرالتنفيذي للنادي وعضو لجنة وضع النظام الاساسي تحدث عن مسودة النظام الاساسي مرحبا بالجميع موضحا أن المشروع طويل يضم 72مادة و104بند في 40صفحة ويحتاج الي وقت طويل مبينا أن الفرصة متاحة للجمبع لإبداء الرأي مستعرضا مواد النظام الاساسي بشكل عام ومنوها الي ان المريخ هو اول نادي سجل علامة تجارية في السودان وهو اول نادي موقع علي الشبكة العنكبوتية كما تحدث خيري عن المواد المتعلقة بالعضوية معتبرا أنها مهمة المواد ومؤكدا ان المواد لم تحدد اي مكان لنيل العضوية وإنما فرصة نيل العضوية لكل مريخابي داخل وخارج السودان
الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم عضو لجنة مبادرة المريخ أولا حيا مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ علي روحهم الطيبة علي قبول كل المبادرات كما شكر رابطة نادي المريخ بدوله قطر علي المجهود الكبير كما تحدث عن مبادرة حادبين والتي تهدف الي ان يكون النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ مواكبا وملائما لمتطلبات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مع التاكيد علي للمؤسسية واهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية وأضاف أن لجنة المبادرة ناقشت مواد النظام الاساسي وجدت توافقا كبيرا واستجابة من مجلس الإدارة
الأستاذ نادر ابراهيم مالك قال ان الهدف من مبادرة المريخ اولا(حادبين )هو تقديم مقترحات لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يمكن أن تساهم في التجويد كما استعرض التعديلات المقترحة من لجنة المبادرة مبينا أن اللجنة اقترحت تحويل بعض الفقرات الي اللوائح وتعديل بعض المواد .ومن ثم تم فتح باب النقاش حول مسودة النظام الاساسي حيث حظيت الورشه بنقاش مستفيض من كل الحضور وفي الختام تم تلاوة التوصيات والتعديلات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري السوداني||المباراة الثالثة
 المريخ ام درمـان â™ˆ حي العرب بورتسودان
 7:00مساً||

 الخميس 10 اكتوبر ||








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم إعداده  لمواجهة السوكرتا وينتظم في كانون
 المكتب الإعلامي   
 رفع فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ من نسق تحضيراته استعداداً لملاقاة حي العرب  بورتسودان مساء الخميس  بالقلعة الحمراء ضمن الدوري الممتاز وادي الأحمر  مراناً ختاميا مساء(الأربعاء )بملعبه بامدرمان بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين وضع  من خلاله المدير الفني أيت عبدالملك اللمسات الأخيرة على الخطة والتولفية  بجانب أختيار عناصر التشكيلة الأساسية واجري تقسيمه بين المرشح والمرابط  حيث شارك مع المرابط كل من علي ابوعشرين واميركمال و التاج يعقوب وصلاح نمر  واحمد آدم والسماني الصاوي ورمضان عجب ومحمود امبدة وخالد النعسان وسيف  تيري و شهدت التقسيمة إحراز العديد من الأهداف.وعقب المران انتظم اللاعبون  بمعسكر مغلق بفندق كانون بالخرطوم وسط ضوابط من الجهاز الفني والقطاع  الرياضي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من ورشة تنقيح  النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ










+‏ظ¨‏








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الانتربول يلاحق التركي أوكتاي بتهمة غسيل الأموال والثراء الحرام.
 .
 .
 أكد الأمين العام لمنظومة زيرو فساد نادر العبيد، ملاحقة شقيق الريس  المخلوع، العباس حسن أحمد البشير عبر الشرطة الدولية الانتربول الدولي،  بالاضافة إلى التركي أوكتاي مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ . وكشف العبيد في منشور  على صفحة المنظمة بفيس بوك، بحسب ما ذكر موقع سودان ديلي عن صدور أوامر  قبض بحق شقيق الرئيس المعزول ، بالاضافة إلى رجل الاعمال التركي اوكتاي ،  مبينا ان التهم تتفاوت ما بين غسيل الأموال، والثراء الحرام، والحصول علي  مبالغ طائلة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى الكندو في إفادات مهمة:

 لا يوجد أي اتجاه لتعديل جمعية النظام الأساسي وهي قائمة في موعدها
 ترتيبات التسجيلات تسير بصورة جيدة.. وليست لدينا نية للتعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي
 .
 شمس الدين الأمين
 .
 أوضح المهندس محمد موسى الكندو عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن جمعية  النظام الأساسي للنادي قائمة في وقتها المحدد مسبقاً وهو الحادي عشر من  أكتوبر الجاري الموافق للجمعة المقبلة، ونفى الكندو بشدة أن يكون المجلس  اتجه لتأجيل موعد انعقاد النظام الأساسي إطلاقاً وقال إن كل الترتيابت  انطلقت لقيامها، وأضاف: بالنسبة للورشة الخاصة بين المجلس ورابطة المريخ  بقطر وبتواجد أقطاب ورموز النادي ستقام غدًا الأربعاء في نادي الشرطة ببري،  وسنقوم بتوزيع العديد من الدعوات للأقطاب والرموز للمشاركة، وزاد، بعد  الفراغ من إجازة النظام الأساسي سنقوم بتكوين اللجان العدلية المختلفة  والتي ستحدد جمعية انتخابية على الفور، والترتيب لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد  وسيكون ذلك بعد شهر واحد من إجازة النظام الأساسي، وهذا آخر كلام ومؤكد  بنسبة 100%.
 وبالنسبة  للترتيبات الخاصة بالتسجيلات أكد الكندو أن المجلس يولي الملف اهتماماً  كبيراً وبدأ فعلياً التحرك نحو العناصر التي ستكون مطلقة السراح في الفترة  المقبلة، مؤكداً اقترابهم من حسم ذلك الموضوع بصورة نهائية، وطمأن كل  الجماهير المريخية بأن العمل في التجديد لعدد من اللاعبين يمضي بصورة جيدة.
  ونوه الكندو إلى أن المجلس ليس لديه أي اتجاه للتعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي جديد،  وسيواصل الجزائري آيت عبد الملك في مهامه رفقة جمال أبوعنجة والكابتن حامد  بريمة، وقال: إن كانت هنالك مفاوضات فهي مع المعد البدني، وربما يكون  أجنبياً وسيحسم الملف في الأيام القليلة المقبلة.
 وقدم محمد موسى  الكندو ونيابة عن مجلس المريخ شكره الجزيل للجنة المبادرة الخاصة بالنظام  الأساسي بقيادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم ونادر إبراهيم مالك وهاشم الهدية  ومولانا أزهري وداعة الله وخالد سيد أحمد، وقال إن اللجنة قامت بعمل كبير  وجميل في نفس الوقت ووضعت إضافات كبيرة ومفيدة لمشروع النظام الأساسي  وستعود بالفائدة على الدستور الحاكم لنادي المريخ في السنوات المقبلة.
  وفي ختام إفاداته ، دعا الكندو كل الأقطاب والرموز من أجل المشاركة في  الورشة التي ستنعقد غدًا الأربعاء بدار نادي الشرطة ببري، وذكر أن المجلس  سيقوم بتوزيع الدعوات لعدد من الشخصيات المريخية الكبيرة للتواجد والمشاركة  في الورشة التي تسبق إجازة النظام الأساسي بصورة نهائية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والاهلي عطبرة يتعادل بهدفين لكل في الممتاز
 .
 .
 تعادل  الهلال والاهلي عطبرة بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء  الاربعاء انطلق الشوط الاول سريعا وقويا من الجانبين ووجد فيه الاهلي فرصة  على طبق من ذهب لكن الحكم اوقف الحالة بحجة التسلل وفي الدقيقة السادسة رد  الهلال بهجمة خطيرة لكن اللاعب محمد موسى الضي لعب الكرة بعيدة عن الشباك  نقض الحكم هدفا للهلال احرزه اللاعب موفق صديق في الدقيقة السابعة بحجة  تواجد اللاعب في مصيدة التسلل لم يحتج عليها لاعبي الهلال وحاول الهلال  السيطرة على وسط الملعب باللعب القصير لكن الاهلي كان يقظا ومتابعا وقطع  كل الكرات الهلال وشكل خطورة على مرمي الازرق من خلال مخالفة ارتبكها  السمؤال مع عمر هاشم كسمبر سددها مناضل عوض يتسلمها جمال سالم وفي الدقيقة  15 حصل الهلال على مخالفة نفذها فارس مرت بعيدا عن المرمي ..حدث شد وجذب  بين اللاعبين بسبب مخالفة ارتكبها اللاعب وليد الشعلة مع اللاعب مناضل عوض  سقط على اثرها على ارض الملعب في كرة على جانب الملعب لكن الحكم لمم  يحتسبها مما تسبب في مشاحنة بين اللاعبين.. حصل الهلال على ركلة جزاء لم  يستفد منها بعد ابعدها حمزة الجقر الذي ارتكب معه اللاعب بوس مخالفة على  مشارف منطةق 18 عطله حتى لا يشكل بكرة مرتدة هجمة خطيرة على مرمي الهلال..  رد الاهلي عطبرة بهجمتين خطيرتين وحصل بموجبهما على ركلتي زاوية ابعدهما  جمال سالم من امام مهاجمي الاهلي عطبرة..
 الشعلة يتقدم للهلال
 في  الدقيقة 33 تقدم اللاعب الشعلة بكرة واحرز هدفا للهلال سددها بقوة حاول  اللاعب الاهلاوي ابعادها سكنت الشباك هدفا للهلال خلف الحارس في الدقائق  الاخيرة من امباراة نشطت العاب الاهلي لكن دون جدوي حتى انتهي الشوط الاول  بهدف للهلال وكان الازرق فيه المسيطر رغم سرعة العاب الاهلي العبطرواي الذي  اجاد في وسط الملعب
 هدف التعادل
 شهدت المباراة في شوطها الثاني  سرعة فائقة من لاعبي الفريقين ومن هفوة للهلال بين جمال سالم وبوي استغلها  اللاعب الريح واحرز منها هدف التعادل مع بداية الحصة ..وعقب الهدف اقتحم  احد المشجعين ارضية الملعب للاحتفال مع اللاعبين بالهدف.. وتمر المباراة  ويسقط اللاعب الريح ويتم علاجه ويسقط الحارس جمال سالم واجرى مدرب الهلال  تعديلا بخروج موفق وحل في مكانه سليم محمد لتنشيط ايقاع اللعب ..
 هدف ثاني للاهلي
 اطلق اللاعب ادم مهدي تسديدة قوية سكنت في الشباك من مسافة بعيدة معلنا  هدف الاهلي عطبرة الثاني اجرى الهلال تعديلا بخروج الضي ودخول اللاعب  الثعلب ومن بعده اللاعب ولاء الدين موسى لتحسين الوضعية الهجومية التي  تراجع بعد مرور ثلث ساعى من الحصة الثانية وحصل الهلال على مخالفة على حدود  18 نفذها اللاعب صهيب تمر الى ركلة مرمي احتسبها مخالفة الحكم وحاول  الهلال تعديل النتيجة وقاد له اللاعب صهيب طلعة هجومية لم يكتب لها  النجاح.. وفي الدقيقة 94 احرز اللاعب صهيب الثعلب هدف التعادل للهلال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني يصطدم بالأهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي في أبطال أفريقيا
 .
 .
 أسفرت قرعة دوري المجموعات لأبطال أفريقيا عن مواجهاتٍ قوية للأندية العربية التي تأهلت إلى هذه المرحلة.

 وسيصطدم الهلال السوداني بكلٍ من النجم الساحلي، والأهلي المصري، وبلاتينيوم الزيمباوي، وذلك ضمن المجموعة الثانية.
  وضمت المجموعة الأولى مازيمبي الكونغولي، بالإضافة إلى الفائز من مباراة  الزمالك المصري وجينيراسيون السنغالي، وبريميرو دو أوجوستو الأنجولي،  وزيسكو يونايتد الزامبي.
 أما المجموعة الثالثة، فستشهد صدامًا قويًا  بين الوداد المغربي، فرق اتحاد الجزائر، وصن داونز الجنوب أفريقي، وبيترو  أتلتيكو الأنجولي،
 وفي المجموعة الرابعة أوقعت القرعة الترجي التونسي  في مواجهة الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي،شبيبة القبائل الجزائري، وفيتا كلوب  الكونغولي.
 وكان الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم”كاف” قد أعلن تصنيف الأندية المتواجدة في دوري المجموعات.
 وضم التصنيف الأوّل كلاً من الترجي التونسي حامل اللقب، الوداد المغربي، مازيمبي الكونغولي، الأهلي المصري.
 فيما ضم التصنيف الثاني أندية النجم الساحلي التونسي، صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي، الرجاء المغربي، الزمالك أو جينيراسيون فوت.
 وجاء أندية التصنيف الثالث بقيادة اتحاد الجزائر، زيسكو الزامبي، فيتا كلوب الكونغولي، الهلال السوداني.
 وضمت أندية التصنيف الرابع بريميرو دو أوجوستو الأنجولي، بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي، بيترو دي لواندا الأنجولي وشبيبة القبائل الجزائري.
  وكان”كاف” قد قرّر إعادة مباراة الزمالك ونظيره جينيراسيون فوت السنغالي  لتلعب في الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ضمن إياب دور الـ”32â€³ من دوري  أبطال أفريقيا.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب الاهلي عطبرة ادم مهدي: كنا نستحق نتيجة أفضل من التعادل
 .
 .
  أبدى نجم الاهلي عطبرة ادم مهدي عن سعادته بالتعادل الذي حققه فريقه أمام  الهلال بهدفين لمثلهما وبالهدف الذي سجله في شباك الحارس الاوغندي جمال  سالم مشيرا بانهم استحقوا نتيجة أفضل من التعادل خاصة بعد الأداء الذي  قدمناه في الشوط الثاني من المباراة وابدى مهدي رضاه عما قدمه موكدا بان  التعادل امام الهلال سيمنحهم الدافع والحافز الاكبر للعودة للاتجاه الصحيح  وبرهنا للجميع مقدراتنا وامكانياتنا ونامل ان تكوم مواجهة الهلال نقطة تحول  في مسيرتنا بمنافسة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواقيت دوري المجموعات وتاريخ مباريات الهلال الأفريقية
 .
 .
 أجريت، اليوم الأربعاء، مراسم قرعة دور المجموعات ببطولة دوري أبطال  أفريقيا لكرة القدم، بأحد الفنادق الكبرى بالقاهرة وسط توقعات بمنافسة شرسة  بين الفرق المتأهلة لهذه المرحلة.
 وأعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم  “كاف” مواعيد وترتيب مباريات دور المجموعات بالبطولة القارية وجاءت مباريات  فريق الهلال الذي جاء في مجموعة تضم معه الأهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي  وبلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي كالآتي

 – 30 نوفمبر / تشرين ثان 2019)
 بريميرو دو أوجوستو الأنجولي × زيسكو الزامبي (المجموعة الأولى)
 مازيمبي الكونغولي × الفائز من لقاء الزمالك المصري وجينيراسيون السنغالي (المجموعة الأولى)
 النجم الساحلي التونسي × الأهلي المصري (المجموعة الثانية)
 الهلال السوداني × بلاتينيوم بطل زيمبابوي (المجموعة الثانية)
 اتحاد الجزائر × الوداد المغربي (المجموعة الثالثة)
 صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي × بيترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي (المجموعة الثالثة)
 الرجاء المغربي × الترجي التونسي (المجموعة الرابعة)
 شبيبة القبائل الجزائري × فيتا كلوب الكونغولي (المجموعة الرابعة)
 الجولة الثانية (6 – 7 ديسمبر / كانون أول 2019)
 زيسكو الزامبي × مازيمبي الكونغولي (المجموعة الأولى)
 الفائز من لقاء الزمالك المصري وجينيراسيون السنغالي × بريميرو دو أوجوستو الأنجولي (المجموعة الأولى)
 بلاتينيوم بطل زيمبابوي × النجم الساحلي التونسي (المجموعة الثانية)
 الأهلي المصري × الهلال السوداني (المجموعة الثانية)
 بيترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي × اتحاد الجزائر (المجموعة الثالثة)
 الوداد المغربي × صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي (المجموعة الثالثة)
 الترجي التونسي × شبيبة القبائل الجزائري (المجموعة الرابعة)
 فيتا كلوب الكونغولي × الرجاء المغربي (المجموعة الرابعة)
 الجولة الثالثة (27-28 ديسمبر / كانون أول 2019)
 زيسكو الزامبي × الفائز من لقاء الزمالك المصري وجينيراسيون السنغالي (المجموعة الأولى)
 بريميرو دو أوجوستو الأنجولي × مازيمبي الكونغولي (المجموعة الأولى )










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الوقت الضائع وبشق الانفس 
 الهلال يكسر سلسلة هزائمة بتعادل صعب أمام الأهلي عطبرة
 .
 .
 كسر الهلال سلسلة خسائرة بتعادل بشق الأنفس أمام الأهلي عطبرة في المباراة  التي جرت مساء اليوم الأربعاء لحساب الجولة الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.
 وأنقذ صهيب الثعلب الأزرق من خسارة مؤكدة بعدما نال هدفا في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الزمن بدل المهدر.
 تقدم الهلال بهدف السبق عبر وليد الشعلة وأدرك آدم الدالي التعادل لأصحاب  الأرض قبل أن يمنح الريح التقدم للأهلي وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة  سجل صهيب الثعلب هدفا مجنبا فريقه الخسارة.
 النتيجة رفعت رصيد الأزرق لسبع نقاط فيما وضع الإكسبريس أول نقطة في رصيده. وكان الفريق العاصمي قد خسر مباراتين تواليا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
 *امير عوض*
 *ورشة النظام الأساسي*
 .
 .
 بدعوة كريمة من رابطة قطر العملاقة، كنت حضورا في ورشة تعديل النظام الأساسي التي عقدت بدار الشرطة ببري.

  بداية، نزجي أطنان الشكر لهذه الرابطة المتفردة، علي القائها حجرا في راكد  مياه الأمة المريخية التي إنصرفت عن النظام الأساسي بسبب الطريقة التي  يتعامل بها المجلس مع هذا الملف، قبل أن تلقي دعوة مولانا مجذوب مجذوب  (رئيس الرابطة) قبولا نوعيا من كافة أطياف المريخ لتشهد الورشة حضورا نوعيا  و زخما اعلاميا هائلا بمشاركة كبار الرموز في المريخ بقيادة سعادة الفريق  الطيب عبدالرحمن مختار مرورا بمشاركة السيد عصام الحاج و متوكل احمد علي و  الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم بالاضافة لعدد كبير من رجالات المريخ الأوفياء.
  الورشة نجحت بدرجة الامتياز في القاء الضوء علي مسالب و نواقص المسودة  المقترحة، و المنصة شهدت نقاشا مثمرا و رائعا حول التشريعات التي ستدير  المريخ في مقبل السنوات، و للأسف فسيبقي كل هذا الجهد مشوها و منقوصا بسبب  اصرار المجلس علي عقد جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي في الغد برغم عديد  الدعوات و المناشدات التي طالبت المجلس بضرورة التأجيل للجمعية لمزيد من  التمحيص و التجويد و تلافيا للكلفتة الغريبة التي اتبعها المجلس مؤخرا مع  هذا الملف الحساس.
 مولانا علي البلولة، عضو اللجنة القانونية، صرح  خلال النقاشات بأن النظام الأساسي قد تعرض للتشريح و التعديل في 43 مادة من  مواده التي تبلغ 72، و أبان بأن هذه الاضافات قد غيرت شكل المسودة السابقة  تماما، و أنهم في اللجنة القانونية سيشرعون من فورهم في ادخال هذه  التعديلات و تضمينها في النسخة المنقحة و الأخيرة قبل عرضها علي الجمعية  العمومية، و يقيني أن هذا العمل الكبير لن يحتمل (الكلفتة) التي ستمكن  اللجنة القانونية من إدراج هذه التعديلات قبل 24 ساعة فقط من موعد الجمعية  غير العادية.
 كما أن عضو الجمعية العمومية و المشجع المريخي بداخل و  خارج السودان في حوجة ماسة للاطلاع علي هذه التعديلات الجوهرية قبل أن  يشرع الجميع علي اجازتها لتكون دستورا يحكم المريخ، فهل سيكفي يوما واحدا  لادراج التعديلات بعد صياغتها قانونيا؟
 و كيف تكون الجمعية في الغد و  حتي الان لم يتكرم مجلس المريخ بنشر كشوفات الاعضاء الذين يحق لهم الحضور و  التصويت علي تمرير هذه التعديلات المهمة؟
 هذه الكلفتة و الخرمجة  الادارية ستشوهان جمال و كمال المبادرة التي قامت بها رابطة قطر و التي  استطاعت عبرها أن تكسر حاجز المقاطعة و النفور حول هذا النظام، فلم لا  يبادر المجلس بالشروع في تأجيل الجمعية من فوره بعد أن تقاطر عليه جميع  المريخاب و بدأوا بمساعدته في اجراء التعديلات القانونية؟
 بدون  تأجيل جمعية الغد، ستتحول ورشة الأمس للوحة جامدة خالية من المشاعر، و  اصرار المجلس علي المواصلة منفردا في قيادة التغيير ستفضي به للعودة لحالة  العزلة القديمة عبر مقاطعة جميع الرموز لخطواته الرامية لتعديل النظام  الاساسي الأمر الذي سيفرغ كل محاولاته تحت خانة غير الشرعية!!
 شخصيا  توقعت قبول التأجيل الفوري من المنصة، و لكن للأسف فقد تعامل المجلس مع  التجاوب النوعي الكثيف من رموز المريخ بالمزيد من النفور و الازدراء كما  جرت العادة في نهجه مع أغلب المبادرات الرامية لكسر جمود عزلته!!
 و  كما أسلفنا قبل أيام، فبدون عرض كشوفات العضوية و تأجيل الجمعية لمنح كل  المريخاب كامل الفرصة لتدارس كل مواد النظام بدقة وبشفافية و ترو فلن تنجح  جمعية الغد بأي حال من الأحوال.
 الكرة الآن في ملعب مجلس المريخ  الذي اقترب منه الرموز ذراعا، و عليه أن يقترب منهم باعا، و ذلك بمنحهم  كامل الوقت الكافي لمدارسة نظامهم الأساسي ليخرج في صورة تشرف المريخ و  المريخاب و يبقي عملا محسوبا في خانة انجازات هذا المجلس، فهل نعشم في  الاستجابة السريعة؟
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 شكرا لرابطة قطر الفتية علي هذا الجهد المبذول و هذا الحراك المثمر.
 الحضور النوعي الذي شهدته الورشة أتي اكراما لدعوة الرابطة و ليس نصرة او اعترافا بالمجلس الفاشل.
 من سيشرف علي جمعية النظام الأساسي، المفوضية أم الاتحاد العام؟
 حتي الان لم ترد المفوضية علي المجلس سلبا أو ايجابا، لانه غير شرعي في وجهة نظرها.
  بدون المفوضية فلن يقيم مجلس المريخ جمعية (شرعية) لتعديل النظام الاساسي،  لأن النظام الاساسي الحاكم للمريخ الان يعترف باشراف و سلطة المفوضية فقط.
 أي تدخل من الاتحاد العام في جمعية المريخ مرفوض و غير شرعي و سيدخل النادي في اتون صراع هائل.
 مجرد تواجد الاتحاد العام كمراقب في الجمعية، لا يشرفنا و لا يسعدنا كمريخاب، لهذا نرفضه جملة و تفصيلا.
 اليوم يعود الاحمر لساحة التنافس الداخلية بعد غيبة ليواجه فارس الشرق حي العرب بورتسودان.
 الجهاز الفني للاحمر شهد اضافة المدرب جمال ابو عنجة ليكون معينا للجزائري المغمور آيت.
 صفوف المريخ لم تكتمل حتي الآن، و لكنها شهدت عودة تدريجية في التدريبات للمصابين و الغائبين لفترة طويلة.
 النقاط الكاملة مطلب شرعي للمريخاب من أجل بسط السيطرة محليا علي البطولة التي يحمل الفريق لقبها.
 علي الجانب الآخر واصل (كجول) ترنحه و فقد الهلال بالأمس نقطتين جديدتين في عطبرة علي يد الأهلي العطبراوي (طيش الدوري)!!
 (طيش المجموعات المرتقب) واصل الانكسار و الانحسار للمرة الثالثة تواليا ليفقد الفريق 8 نقاط من آخر 9 نقاط متاحة.
 الرسم البياني المنحدر بقوة لطيش أفريقيا يدل علي أن مسألة تذيله للدوري الممتاز عبارة عن مسألة وقت فقط لا غير.
  كجول في طريقه لمزاحمة أهلي عطبرة في مركزه قريبا، و يا لهفنا عليه من  الفضائح المرتقبة أفريقيا بعودة فصول (الخمسات و الستات) للديار الزرقاء  علي يد الأهلي المصري أو النجم الساحلي.
 الهلال بات مستباحا لكل  الأندية من كل الأحجام، و هلال كادوقلي الذي جندل الأزرق في مقبرته لم يحقق  سوي هذا الفوز خلال كامل مشاركته في الدوري.
 هلال كادوقلي يملك في رصيده من الأهداف ثلاثة، اثنان منهما كانا في الشبكة الأوسع محليا و أفريقيا.
 أهلي عطبرة (طيش الدوري) افتتح رصيده في روليت النقاط بانتزاعه نقطة من بين ترنحات كجول الهالك لا محالة.
 حوالينا و لا علينا.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 السترة و الفضيحة متباريات يا هلالاب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
 عمر الجندي
 وضحت الرؤية.. التحكيم نضيف.. الوصيف خفيف
 .
 .

 عقب تأهل الهلال للمجموعات الأفريقية على حساب انيمبا النيجري.. تلقى الفريق ضربتين موجعتين في الدوري المحلي.
 الأولى أمام هلال كادوقلي بالمعبرة في أرضه ووسط جمهوره.. والثانية بقلعة النضال عطبرة.
 وربما يتعثر للمرة الثالثة في المباراة المقبلة أمام الأهلي عطبرة.
 وهذا ليس بمستغرب.
 الكل يدرك بأن الهلال كان يحقق الفوز بفضل الدفرات التحكيمية داخل وخارج الديار.
 أما المستغرب الذي يثير الدهشة هو احتساب أصحاب الياقات السوداء لضربات جزاء ضد الهلال وهو ما لم يكن يحدث منذ عشرات السنوات.
 بل كانت ضربات الجزاء تحتسب للأزرق بدون داعٍ وبلا سبب للخروج من مطبات المباريات القوية.
 خسارة الهلال من هلال كادوقلي والأمل عطبرة أكبر دلالة على أن فريق انيميبا النيجيري يمثل قمة الضعف بالنسبة للفرق النيجيرية.
 فريق في 180 دقيقة لم يستطيع إحراز هدف أو حتى تهديد مرمى الخصم، بلا شك مكانه الطبيعي خارج المجموعات.
 المدرب كفاح صالح الجيلي أوفى بوعده وقهر الهلال أداءً ونتيجةً وكان الأفضل طوال زمن المباراة.
 نكتب وندرك بأن أي خسارة للهلال تتبعها قرارات ووجود كبش فداء كما حدث للاعب حسين الجريف بعد مباراة الوصول الإماراتي.
 الحكم النور عبد الله الذي أدار موقعة عطبرة أمس الأول وطبق القانون  بحذافيره، هل نراه مرة أخرى.. أم سيتم توقيع عقوبة عليه لاحتساب ضربة جزاء  ضد معشوق لجان الاتحاد العام والتحكيم؟
 دائماً أردد أن التحكيم نضيف.. الوصيف خفيف.
 آخر الأصداء
 خسارة الغريم الهلال لمباراتين متتاليتين تعادل 6 نقاط كاملة.
 يتوجب على الجهاز الفني للمريخ التعامل مع كل المباريات المقبلة بتعامل خاص وحرص شديد بالتفوق والإبقاء على فارق الست نقاط.
 لا استهتار.. وسنظل نذكر وبحسرة وغضب شديدين آثار باقية في الدواخل قرار  انتزاع 6 نقاط من الهلال ولكنه عاد ونال بطولة الممتاز بمساعدات غاية في  الغرابة.
 علينا الاستفادة القصوى من ذلك الدرس القاسي.
 علينا منذ الآن وحتى موعد المباريات المقبلة تنبيه اللاعبين بدخول كل اللقاءات بأنها حرب.. وحياة أو موت.
 لا تفريط في اي نقطة.
 أي فوز بمثابة رفع المعنويات للاعبي المريخ وانخفاضها لدى لاعبي الهلال.
 مرحباً بالكابتن جمال أبوعنجة عضواً فعالاً ومدرباً قديراً ولاعباً فذًا في الجهاز الفني للمريخ.
 وبالتأكيد وجود لاعبين في منظومة الجهاز الفني للأحمر حالياً ويمثلان جيل  مانديلا (حامد بريمة وأبوعنجة).. بلا شك هو أكبر تحفيز للاعبين الحاليين.
 يحذو حذوهم بتحقيق الانتصارات داخلياً وخارجياً.
 جمال أبوعنجة مطلوب منه غرس الروح القتالية لدى لاعبي الجيل الحالي.. وبث  حرارة القلب واللعب الرجولي والأداء البطولي طوال الـ90 دقيقة.
 وعلى  لاعبي المريخ قرن القول بالفعل من خلال مباراتهم المقبلة أمام حي العرب  بورتسودان المنتشي بفوزه الأخير على مريخ الفاشر عشية الخميس بالقلعة  الحمراء، لتكون بداية وضع الساس الصحيح.
 الدوري الممتاز.. لا تنازل عنه.
 عاش مريخ السودان.. بل عاش سودان المريخ.
 ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مندوب النجم الساحلي يستبعد الهلال من الصعود من مجموعته في دوري الأبطال
 .
 .
 شدد محمد اللطيف مدير الكرة بالنجم الساحلي، على صعوبة مجموعة فريقه التونسي في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
 وأوقعت قرعة البطولة القارية، النجم الساحلي في مجموعة واحدة رفقة الأهلي المصري والهلال السوداني وبلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي.

 وأضاف اللطيف في تصريحات أن الأقرب للتأهل من المجموعة، هو الأهلي والنجم الساحلي، نظرًا لتاريخ الثنائي مقارنة بالهلال وبلاتينيوم.
 وتابع “يجب احترام الهلال وبلاتينيوم والحذر منهما كثيرًا، لأن المفاجآت  واردة في عالم كرة القدم”.ونوه “النجم الساحلي يحترم كل المنافسين، ندخل كل  المواجهات بواقعية كبيرة، نتمنى أن يحالفنا التوفيق للتأهل”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالأحصاء.. الهلال يسجل اسوأ بداية له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
 .
 .

  سجل الهلال البداية الأسوأ له في تأريخه خلال مسابقة الدوري الممتاز. ولم  يسبق للأزرق أن تعثر في (3) مباريات متتالية منذ انطلاقة البطولة في العام  1996 وفقد الهلال (8) في (5) مباريات.
  وبات مؤكدا احتفاظ الأزرق بمقعده المتأخر في روليت المسابقة بانتهاء  الجولة الخامسة من المسابقة إذ يحتل الفريق المركز التاسع على الرعم من أن  هناك أندية تتقدم عليه في الترتيب وخاضت مباريات أقل وهو

 ما يشير إلي اتساع فارق النقاط بعد اكتمال مباريات الجولة الخامسة.
 الأزرق سيواجه موقفا صعبا في الجولة الثالثة بمواجهة الأهلي شندي بالجوهرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جانب من الحضور في ورشه النظام الاساسي لنادى المريخ
#زول-سبورت













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ  يعود للتنافس المحلي ويستقبل حي العرب بورتسودان في القلعه الحمراء اليوم  الخميس عند السابعه مساء ويأمل المريخ في مواصلة سجله الجيد في الممتاز  بعدم الخساره  في الدوري في عام 2019  اذ كانت اخر خساره يتلقاها المريخ  امام هلال الابيض في ملعب شيكان بتاريخ 8/7/2018 قبل اربعة عشر شهرا  بينما  يأمل الضيوف في تحقيق الفوز الثاني علي التوالي بعد الفوز الاخير لهم في  ملعبهم امام مريخ الفاشر. 
#المريخ_حي_العرب 
#دوري_سوداني_الممتازSPL
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • بدلاء الأرجنتين يقلبون الطاولة على ألمانيا بتعادل مثير
 • رسميًا.. برشلونة يفقد ديمبلي في الكلاسيكو
 • برشلونة يطعن على عقوبة الثنائي ديمبلي وأراوخو
 • البرتغالي مورينيو يرفض تدريب فريق ليون الفرنسي
 • مانشستر يونايتد يرتب لمرحلة ما بعد سولسكاير
 • بيليجرينو مدرب ليجانيس الأفضل في الدوري الإسباني لموسم 2019/2018
 • فيورنتينا يقرر بناء مقر جديد في ضواحي فلورنسا
 • الإمارات تتطلع للفوز الثاني على حساب إندونيسيا
 • السعودية تتسلح بالتاريخ في مهمة استعادة الهيبة أمام سنغافورة
 • اليويفا: براتيسلافا يواجه وولفرهامبتون بدون جمهور بعد إدانة جمهوره
 • بيكيه: أقحم نفسي في المشاكل لأستمتع
 • ‏سيرجي سولي: راكيتيتش سيرحل عن برشلونة في شهر يناير
 • نيمار: ميسي بطل الرواية في برشلونة
 • ميسي: اعتزالي كرة القدم سيكون عندما أبلغ ال35 او 36 من عمري
 • ميسي: غريزمان أتي من فريق يلعب بـ فلسفة مختلفة ولكن ليس لدينا شك في جودته 
 • ميسي: رفضي لجريزمان كذب .. واستمرار فالفيردي ليس قراري
 • ميسي: تمنيت استمرار كريستيانو في ريال مدريد
 • مدرب بلجيكا: وزن هازارد غير مؤثر.. وكورتوا الأفضل في العالم
 • راكيتيتش: رونالدو حاول إقناعي بيوفنتوس
 • اعتزال شفاينشتايجر ورحيل مولر المحتمل في صدارة صحف ألمانيا
 • مورينيو: رونالدو أفضل من كريستيانو وميسي
 • منتخب جنوب السودان يقلب تأخره أمام سيشيل إلى فوز
 • بيانيتش: نريد حصد كل البطولات في يوفنتوس
 • سانشيز: لا نخشى المطر في بنجلاديش.. وجاهزون للفوز تحت أي ظرف
 • ريبيري: هناك مكان لسانشو في بايرن ميونخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :

 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩  - مباراة مؤجلة :
 * ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 ——————————————
 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * كازاخستان (-- : --) قبرص الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * روسيا البيضاء (-- : --) إستونيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * كرواتيا (-- : --) المجر الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * سلوفاكيا (-- : --) ويلز الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * هولندا (-- : --) إيرلندا الشمالية الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * روسيا (-- : --) إسكوتلندا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * بلجيكا -- : -- سان مارينو الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * لاتفيا (-- : --) بولندا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * مقدونيا (-- : --) سلوفينيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 ——————————————
 ◄  تصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 🌏 آسيا :
 * بنغلادش (-- : --) قطر الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : الكأس

 * السعودية (-- : --) سنغافورة الساعة : 17:25 .. القناة : السعودية الرياضية

 * الأردن (-- : --) الكويت الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : الأردن الرياضية

 * الإمارات (-- : --) إندونيسيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 ——————————————
 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * البرازيل (-- : --) السينغال الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * صربيا ( -- : --) باراغواي الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 



 ——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩  - مباراة مؤجلة :
 * الاهلي عطبرة (2 : 2) الهــلال
 ——————————————
 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * البحرين (2 : 3) إذربيجان
 * ألمانيا (2 : 2) الأرجنتين
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف اهلي عطبرة والهلال في الممتاز امس 2/2




*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					






الاسياد دي بتزكرني الاعلام المصري . . عندما تكون في القمة يتوددو ليك وعندما تفقد السلطة يتنكرو ليك زي المافي حاجة . .
هسي هيثم ده كان بقدرو يقولو فيه كلمة ايام عزو . . حتى الكاردينال حيسمع كلام زي ده في يوم من الايام . .
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*. . مجهود مقدر من الاخ كسلاوي . .
تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدرب العام للمريخ: لن نستهين بحي العرب

 حذّر الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدرب العام للمريخ لاعبي فريقه من عدم التهاون في مباراة اليوم أمام حي العرب بورتسودان .
   مبيناً أن المباراة مهمة للغاية وتأتي أمام منافس محترم وكبير ينبغي أن  يمنحه فريقه حقه اللازم من الاحترام وألا يستهين به حتى يتمكن من التفوق  عليه وحصد النقاط كاملة من المواجهة .
  وناشد أبوعنجة جماهير المريخ بضرورة الحضور بكثافة إلى الإستاد والوقوف  خلف الفريق في مباراته مع حي العرب وتقديم الدعم المعنوي للاعبين حتى  يتمكنوا من الظهور بشكل جيد وتحقيق الانتصار على السوكرتا .
 وأشار  المدرب الملقب بكيغان إلى أن الحضور الجماهيري في مثل هذه المباريات مهم  بنسبة كبيرة وتمنى أن يكون الإقبال بصورة كبيرة، مؤكدًا أن الفريق في كامل  الجاهزية لتقديم أداء مشرف ضد حي العرب وتحقيق الانتصار ومن أجل مواصلة  رحلة الاحتفاط بلقب الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غاني المريخ يصل للخرطوم الجمعة

  أبلغ الغاني نيلسون لازغيلا لاعب وسط المريخ المتواجد ببلاده منذ فترة  دائرة الكرة بالمريخ بوعد عودته للسودان والانضمام إلى تحضيرات الفريق  المستعد للاستحقاقات المختلفة على صعيد الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان، حيث  أكد المحترف الغاني لمدير الكرة أنس حضوره إلى العاصمة الخرطوم بعد غد  الجمعة والانضمام مباشرة إلى تحضيرات الفريق للمواجهات المقبلة، بعد اكتمال  كافة ترتيبات عودته من بلاده نحو الخرطوم، يذكر أن لازغيلا انضم للمريخ في  التسجيلات الأخيرة  قادمًا من هلال الأبيض بتوصية من المدرب إبراهيم حسين  (ابراهومة) الذي أقيل مؤخرًا من منصبه بقرار إداري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة  @ د. مزمل أبو القاسم

ورشة تعديل النظام الأساسي

* سرني أن يصدع مولانا الدكتور علي البلولة، رئيس اللجنة القانونية لنادي المريخ بالحق، لينهي الجدل، ويصرع المكابرة بالقاضية الفنية، عندما أعلن بوضوحٍ وجرأةٍ يليقان به وخبراته وقدراته القانونية العالية أن النظام الأساسي الحالي لنادي المريخ يظل سارياً وملزماً لمجلس الإدارة وكل أعضاء النادي إلى حين تعديله أو استبداله بآخر.
* قد لا تكون لتلك الشهادة قيمة كبيرة في الأحوال العادية، لأنه ذكر بها أمراً بديهياً، لا يغيب حتى عن فطنة وعلم المشجع العادي، الذي لا يمتلك إلماماً كافياً بمحتويات النظام الأساسي الحالي لنادي المريخ، لكن قيمتها تضخمت، وازدادات لأنها أتت من خبير (حقيقي) لترد على من زعم أن الجمعية المقترحة للمريخ ستدار بأمر المجلس نفسه!
* إفادة ساذجة، وردت من إداري مبتدئ، سمح لنفسه بأن تتولى صياغة مسودة معيبة، ممتلئة بالثقوب، وزاخرة بالعيوب، ورد فيها أن المفوضية الولائية والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سيشاركان في جمعية المريخ العمومية المقبلة (بصفة مراقب)!
* من أين أتى صاحبنا بتلك الصفة؟
* ما هو السند القانوني الذي اعتمد عليه في تلك الفتوى الخنفشارية المضروبة؟
* الله وحده يعلم!
* خلال الورشة التي انعقدت أمس في دار الشرطة لمناقشة مخرجات اللجنة التي كونها مجلس المريخ لتعديل النظام الأساسي للنادي سألت الأخ محمد الكندو، عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حول هوية الجهة التي ستشرف على الجمعية العمومية المقبلة للنادي، وعما إذا كانت المخرجات التي صدرت عن اللجنة المكونة من قبل المجلس، وما تلاها من تشاور ملزم للمجلس أم لا، فجاء الرد مشوشاً، وغامضاً بطريقة مريبة.
* ذكر الكندو أنهم سيردون ما خرجت به لجنة التعديلات إلى اللجنة القانونية للنادي، لمراجعته وتدقيقه قبل عرضه على المجلس، وذلك يعني ببساطة أن مجلس المريخ قد لا يقر ما أفرزته لجنة الفريق منصور وصحبه، ولا نستبعد أن يزج بالمسودة المعيبة في الجمعية المقبلة، طالما أنه أقحمها بطريقة مفاجئة في ورشة الأمس!
* اللقاء الذي تم أمس كان مخصصاً لمناقشة مخرجات اللجنة، والتداول حول ما أجرته من جرحٍ وتعديل وحذفٍ وإضافة على المسودة المعيبة، والطبيعي أن ينحصر النقاش حول نتائج عمل اللجنة.
* الإصرار على استعراض المسودة القديمة يدل على أن المجلس متمسك بها، وراغب في إجازتها على الرغم من عيوبها العديدة، ونصوصها المضطربة، وأخطائها الفادحة!
* أخطاء كارثية، استعرضناها في هذه المساحة عدة مرات، وذكرنا أن غالب النصوص الواردة فيها مأخوذة (قص ولصق) من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
* منها مادة مضحكة، أخذت بخطأ فادح تم في ترجمة إحدى المواد من النسخة الإنجليزية إلى النسخة العربية للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد، وقد وردت في النسخة الإنجليزية عبارة (فصل شخص من هيئة)، وترجمت بالخطأ إلى (فصل شخص أو هيئة) فأخذها صاحبنا بضبانتها، ونقلها حتى بخطأ الترجمة، ليصنع منها أضحوكة تنم عن جهلٍ مريع، حتى بنصوص النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام!
* فصل هيئة من النادي مستحيل، إذ كيف يجوز للمجلس أو الجمعية العمومية للنادي أن تفصل لجنة العضوية، أو لجنة الانضباط، أو لجنة الانتخابات من النادي؟
* الصحيح (فصل شخص من هيئة) وليس فصل الهيئة نفسها يا خبير السواد.
* في المسودة نفسها وردت مادة تشير إلى أن عضوية نادي المريخ محصورة في الأشخاص العاديين، لترد في مادة أخرى إشارة إلى عقوبات توقع على (الشخصيات الاعتبارية)!
* من أين ستأتي الشخصية الاعتبارية طالما أن عضوية النادي محصورة في الأشخاص العاديين؟
* هذا النص المعيب يدل على أن من منح نفسه صفة خبير في القانون، وصدق ما يقال عن خبرته وتميزه لا علاقة له بالقانون، ولا يفهم فيه إلا بمقدار فهمي الشخصي للديانة الهندوسية!
* لا يوجد أي نص في النظام الأساسي الساري لنادي المريخ يمنح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أو أي اتحاد آخر التدخل في جمعية المريخ العمومية بصفة مراقب أو أي صفة أخرى!
* جمعية المريخ العمومية شأن مريخي خالص، يخص أعضاء نادي المريخ، ولا دخل للاتحاد السوداني به من قريب أو بعيد، ومنح هذا الاتحاد الفاسد المترصد ميزة الإشراف على الجمعية أو حضورها يحوي إساءة بالغة للمريخ الكيان، وتجاوزاً فادحاً وفاضحاً للنظام الأساسي الذي يحكم النادي.
* اتحاد تخصص في معاقبة المريخ، وتفنن في ظلمه واحتقاره لا يمكن أن ينال شرف حضور جمعية المريخ العمومية أبداً.
* إننا ندعو أعضاء نادي المريخ وجماهيره على وجه العموم لمنع هذه المهزلة حال إصرار المجلس عليها، ونطالب المجلس نفسه بأن يحترم قراره الذي كون بموجبه لجنة لمراجعة نصوص المسودة الكارثية التي أشرف على إعدادها إداري مبتدئ، لا علاقة له بالقانون، ولم ينل عضوية مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مطلقاً.
* مطلوب من المجلس أن يحترم قراره الذي كون بموجبه لجنةً موقرة، تضم شخصيات لها وزنها وخبرتها وقدراتها وتاريخها الطويل في خدمة النادي، وقد قبلت التكليف وقرنت الليل بالنهار لتنجز عملها على أفضل ما يكون، ولو ازدراها المجلس ونقض غزلها فسيستحق المزيد من غضب المريخاب الساخطين عليه منذ عامين
آخر الحقائق
* ينص النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ لسنة 2008 في المادة (16)، بعنوان اختصاصات الجمعية العمومية على ما يلي: 
أ/ اجازة التقرير المالي المراجع واتخاذ ما يترتب عليه من قرارات.
ب/ اعتماد الحساب الختامي للسنة المالية المنتهية والتصديق على الميزانية السنوية التي يقدمها مجلس الإدارة.
ج/ مناقشة اعمال وتقارير أداء مجلس الإدارة.
د/ انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الأدارة.
هـ/ إجازة أو تعديل النظام الاساسي بما لا يتعارض مع القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه.
* أي تجاوز للفقرة (هـ) سيعني نسف الجمعية ومخرجاتها.
* عقد جمعية عمومية للنادي لتعديل النظام الأساسي غداً مستحيل من الناحية القانونية.
* لو أصر المجلس على عقدها فسيصبح قراره عرضةً لطعون عديدة، مضمونة النتيجة.
* الجمعية العمومية تنعقد بموجب إجراءات محددة، نص عليها النظام الأساسي الساري حالياً.
* جماهير المريخ قادرة على منع أي ممثل يرسله اتحاد الفساد العام لمراقبة الجمعية.
* من ازدروا النادي الكبير وأهانوه وتفننوا في ظلمه لا يستحقون هذا الشرف الرفيع.
* اتحاد فاسد تسرق أمواله جهرةً بأمر رئيسه لا يستحق أن ينال شرف المساهمة في تعديل دستور أكبر أندية السودان.
* أخيراً أفلح الهلال في حصد نقطة وحيدة من ثلاث مباريات!
* إنجاز كبير يستحق الفرحة والتهليل!
* رقصت جماهير الهلال وهللت وتغنت لأنها نسيت متى نال فريقها نقطة آخلاة مرة.
* الثعلب يستحق تكريماً تاريخياً من أنصار المدعوم لأنه أنقذ فريقه من الهزيمة الثالية في الدوري.
* من يتواضع أمام أهلي عطبرة كيف سيكون حاله أمام الأهلي القاهري؟
* الحصالة لقب الهلال في دور المجموعات.
* مطلوب توريد خزانة بالحجم العائلي لحفظ الأهداف التي ستستقبلها شباك المدعوم في دور المجموعات.
* نقترح تخصيص الخزانة المركزية لبنك السودان للغرض المذكور.
* أصلها فاضية، والهلال كفيل بملئها في البطولة الإفريقية.
* بالعدم يمكن استخدام صوامع الغلال الخاصة بشركة سيقا طرف أسامة داؤود!
* الهلال وقع مع الأهلي القاهري والنجم الساحلي وبلاتنيوم.
* وقع سودة!
* يا خبر أسود!!
* يا للهول.. ويا للكوارث المرتقبة.
* نسالم عطبرة الحلوة، تهدينا وترسينا!
* ألحقوا الهلال يا أولاد الهلال!
* لو استمر بهذه النتائج الكارثية فقد يترشح للعب في سنترليق البقاء أو الهبوط!
* نقطة وحيدة من آخر تسع نقاط.. رسوب شنيع ومريع!
* صدق من قال: ده ما الهلال.. ده لعب عيال!!
* آخر خبر: لا أحد يستطيع أن يتكهن بهوية متصدر المجموعة، لكن صاحب المركز الطيش معلوم مقدماً!
*

----------

